# Foster homes needed in Columbia SC... help!



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

Midlands Golden Rescue is in desperate straights for foster homes in the Columbia SC and surrounding area (about an hr out)..please CALL Mary if you are interested in giving a home for one of the rescued Golden Retrievers until a permanent home is found. Right now Chet will have to come here if I can't get someone to step up to help. I am full to the brim here and he won't get as much attention as he deserves as he would in a home with fewer dogs to care for. The sad fact is that we are a very small but dedicated group. 

We are filled to the brim right now and don't even know where we will put another dog if one comes in...sigh...I really abhor boarding dogs and will only do so if push comes to shove because that is not a good way to rehab a dog that needs us. It is only good for short term as a means of "parking" a dog until we have a home to place and retrain them. I don't think anyone would like to be stuck in a kennel without much attention. These guys REALLY need a home situation to bridge the way into a "forever" home. If you live in the Columbia area, have a fenced in yard and have a bit of a space in your heart...and a lot of patience won't you please help? NOT for me but for the love of the breed and these most deserving dogs? Please CALL if you can offer a temporary, loving home! Mary Williams 803-735-0599 http://www.midlandsgoldenrescue.org/ 

If u cant foster how about making a donation in Chets name? this is from Mary our founder about Chet and the rescue:
the bad news is that he is heartworm positive so will have to be treated to eliminate the heartworms. No problem for him as we will gladly treat this sweetie. We are in a major financial crunch so financially this is going to be difficult...maybe you folks will consider sending a few dollars to help us get him on the road to recovery even faster!! He is scheduled for his neuter, shots and the treatment as I write. 
If u would like to make a donation via pay pal please email Martha at [email protected] for more info or see our website for the mailing addy. http://www.midlandsgoldenrescue.org/


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh if I was there I'd sign up in a heartbeat... fostering is so much fun! I wish you luck and lots of new foster moms and dads.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

thanks :wave:
it really sucks around here that there is a two dog limit in the city limits and most already have that many dogs... so its hard to find foster homes... and there are a lot of other rescues in columbia too... so the the demand for foster homes is great... hopefully we will find a few more!!


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

How close to Columbia do you need your foster parents to be? I am about 2 hours away (near Greenville)...I couldn't help you out immediately (getting married in less than a month--ahhh!!!), but maybe if you needed help this summer I could help foster some. My fiance is a teacher, so he'd have the whole summer off to help train and care for a foster.


----------

